# Will my rats forget me??? :(



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

Calling all experienced rat keepers..... 

I am probably going to be admitted into hospital in some weeks time for a period of 3-6 months. My girls are being cared for by my friend & PF member PookieBear (bless her) but I am concerned that being away for that long - they will forget me. Pookie may be able to bring them to visit me once or twice (if she has to smuggle them in, they're coming to see me!!!) but is there anything I can do to ensure they remember their mummy???
We have discussed maybe I should send her a t-shirt I've worn once a week or something and she can put it in their cage so they have my smell. Does anyone else have any ideas??? : : 

All suggestions, however daft, will be appreciated


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I fostered 5 rats a while back and although one dear boy has passed on through (very) old age the others will still remember me!

Do not stress yourself out! Rats are extremely intelligent, and will not just forget you like that!

Good luck with it all. Best wishes xxx


----------



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you...I hope they won't. I'll be spending as much time as possible with them before I go - I have considered asking if they can come with me but I don't think they'll go for it

xxx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

hi hun, i'm sure your babies will not forget you, my brother visits me once every couple months once he's called the rats name there there are cage door waiting for him to give them a fuss , don't worry i hope all goes well at the hospital for you!..x


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I doubt they will forget you. I work in a hospital and we have on numerous occassions turned a blind eye to dogs being smuggled into people room's so hopefully you could get away with something much smaller!


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi there!
I'm sure they wont forget you!
I too work in a hospital - i'm a student nurse and im sure if you talk very nicely to the people on the ward they wouldnt mind you brining them in...might not be great if your in a bay, but if theres a relatives room im sure you could get them out there  I'd just talk to them...and if that fails..........SMUGGLE THEM IN :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I doubt it, one idea might be to have a few hammocks or other washable bed type things & keep 'recycling' them eg keep one with you & rub your hands on it, then send it for hanging up in their cage so they can smell you, after this have it washed, then brought back to you. People may think you're mad but it's what I'd do if I had to spend a while away


----------

